# Jon Jone's twitter comment explaining his reason for no eye contact.



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

from his twitter:

jonnybones Jon Bones Jones 
People wondering about my face off and no eye contact, I've been doing that since day 1. Nothing disrespectful to my opponent
2 Feb 

i'm not seeing why so many people seem to hate jones so much and accuse him of being so cocky. he seems like a great guy, imo. i have to admit, i'm on the jones wagon. i think he has the talent to rise to the level of most of the hype. he'll be champ at some point.


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

http://mmaweekly.com/ufc-126-one-on-one-with-jon-jones-humbled?vbox=1



> Jon “Bones” Jones is one of the most highly touted prospects in the UFC light heavyweight division. On Saturday night at UFC 126: Silva vs. Belfort in Las Vegas, he faces a man who holds the same designation, Ryan Bader.
> 
> The winner of this fight is likely one or two steps away from a title shot. Yet, Jones remains humbled by his position as the favorite coming into this fight, and deflecting any talk of title shots. He’s focused on the task at hand, not what might be.
> 
> Watch the full interview below…


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i like the guy. i think he could very well be champ someday. 

there are two things i hate about the guy: 1. he looks better in a suit than me. 2. he acts like a prick a lot of the time.


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

xeberus said:


> 2. he acts like a prick a lot of the time.


i haven't noticed this yet at all. maybe i haven't watched the right interviews or something.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah he does seem a little arrogant I suppose.....but cmon who wouldn't be if in his shoes? He seems like a good guy overall though but hard not become a little conceited when half the MMA world is calling you the next LHW champ after 2 fights.

He's damn fun to watch and his overall skillset is unique to MMA which I like. His greco/trips against Bader's wrestling/power should make for interesting clinches. Gotta go with Bones by far in the striking department which is why I think he will win.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

If anything he's too mature and has too much humility for a 23 year old dude wrecking heads of the best of 2nd tier LHW.

***

If I was in his position, I would probably be like "I don't know what my strategy is yet, maybe i'll throw him out of the octagon. Maybe i'll rip off his hand, like Star Wars. Vader, Bader."


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Its too much to handle at 23 years old. If I was in his shoes (K-Swiss to be exact ahaha) I would do the same. He started TRAINING 3 years ago and he is considered the future of all MMA. Thats a lot to take in and not let it get to your head.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

the guy has what? 12 mma fights and has won them all..... I say the hype is about right.... any other weight class and he would've had a title shot already..... dan hardy got one after what? 3 wins in the ufc.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

thats not true he did stare at bonnar ion the face in that weigh in so that is bs, i dont know if he just thinks his opponents suck or whatever but he hasn't been doing it since day one


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thats not true he did stare at bonnar ion the face in that weigh in so that is bs, i dont know if he just thinks his opponents suck or whatever but he hasn't been doing it since day one


Just because he didn't do it in one fight doesn't mean it breaks his regular routine.

Plus, I have seen MANY fighters do this but as soon as JBJ does it it's ignorantand arrogant. Give me a break.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Just because he didn't do it in one fight doesn't mean it breaks his regular routine.
> 
> Plus, I have seen MANY fighters do this but as soon as JBJ does it it's ignorantand arrogant. Give me a break.


only silva and sonnen have done it to my knowledge, i dont really have a problem with this on jones its just a staredown, i just dont like him being too opinionative, comparing himself to silva and being not clear of what his personality really is.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Jones is a damn lier he did it to bonar, giving it was his first ufc fight i'll give him a pass. But : To me looking away is disrespectful silva and sonnen did it because there was reason.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

He doesnt have to explain himself, SOOOO many fighters do this... Its annoying just seeing threads like this when i seen so many freakin fighters do the SAME SHIT...

People need to get over themselves and stop worrying about how fighters do STARE DOWNS... Seriously, im obsessed with this sport but not even i give a F how they want to do something as small as a stare down... Cmon why even talk about it...

Ive seen fighters like Rashad wipe there balls mocking a fighter during a fight and i dont even see threads about it, but something like this that i seen a million times gets a thread of its own..... 

People need to get off his nuts


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> He doesnt have to explain himself, SOOOO many fighters do this... Its annoying just seeing threads like this when i seen so many freakin fighters do the SAME SHIT...
> 
> People need to get over themselves and stop worrying about how fighters do STARE DOWNS... Seriously, im obsessed with this sport but not even i give a F how they want to do something as small as a stare down... Cmon


How many fighters go on twitter try to explain why they do it. If its so popular he should have let it be. However he is worried about his imagine. SOmething like drinking your own piss would need an explanation as nobody does it. But if the no stare down was not a big deal he should have not explained his actions. U don't see silva explaining the mask and that was something that needs an explanation as he got booed hard.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I love jon jones, but all this hype / the way he has been acting of late reminds me of lebron james.One hell of a talent at what he does but a douche bag outside of work.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> How many fighters go on twitter try to explain why they do it. If its so popular he should have let it be. However he is worried about his imagine. SOmething like drinking your own piss would need an explanation as nobody does it. But if the no stare down was not a big deal he should have not explained his actions. U don't see silva explaining the mask and that was something that needs an explanation as he got booed hard.


Lol the sad part is, is that so many people like on this Forum got stupid bent out of shape on the whole thing and Bader fans probably talked all kinds of shit...

Because like u said, there is no reason to explain yourself, especially if he supposedly has done this each time, people are just being stupid, and HE IS A FIGHTER, Fighters need fans, so of coarse he cares about his image.... How could u not?!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol the sad part is, is that so many people like on this Forum got stupid bent out of shape on the whole thing and Bader fans probably talked all kinds of shit...
> 
> Because like u said, there is no reason to explain yourself, especially if he supposedly has done this each time, people are just being stupid, and HE IS A FIGHTER, Fighters need fans, so of coarse he cares about his image.... How could u not?!


I don't see guys like machida,or silva giving a rats ass about there imagine. Machida attacked the boss, silva wore a mass got booed. They just go out and fight. I think that is a difference between traditional elite fighters and people like jones. Lets face it silva and machida are stars but they don;t accept the lime light. Jon jones wants to be a celebrity like any other pro athlete. Its going to be a new thread so i think jones will get a lot of heat during the transition. He is the first american fighter from the ufc to do this since the ufc became in rich with talent and fame. Canada we have GSP. U guys have jones, lesnar was buuild before the ufc, chuck built the ufc brand but was a non factor in the age of great fighters.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jon jones legit hate in a brief summary: he has a flair of cockiness like no other despite facing Zero top 10 fighters comparing himself to anderson silva and insulting thiago silva and aaron simpson, he tries to act like a good down to earth guy but somehow land sin a sly comment somehow in the whole transcript every time, fans like me and guy incognito would prefer him to either A) act like chael sonnen or B) act like gSP so we know how he really is and we would like hima lot better either way.

bing bang end these threads.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I think people would call Jones LESS arrogant if he came in with a Tito Ortiz like persona with disrespectful t-shirts and gimmicks, and disrespecting/smack talking every opponent and then beating them down. 

I'm talking real smack talking, not the sound bytes out of context from long interviews, or setup answers for interviewers. Then he would be like the Huntington Beach Bad Boy (when he was best tops at UFC LHW) or get the Chael Sonnen fan base.

Ohh, Aaron Simpson (a fighter that has nothing to do with Jon Jones says he better watch out or whatever - Jones responds worry about yourself and try to win some fights.) I don't know what he said about Thiago Silva, im guessing about playing the drums on Vera.. ooo, so harsh.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I don't see guys like machida,or silva giving a rats ass about there imagine. Machida attacked the boss, silva wore a mass got booed. They just go out and fight. I think that is a difference between traditional elite fighters and people like jones. Lets face it silva and machida are stars but they don;t accept the lime light. Jon jones wants to be a celebrity like any other pro athlete. Its going to be a new thread so i think jones will get a lot of heat during the transition. He is the first american fighter from the ufc to do this since the ufc became in rich with talent and fame. Canada we have GSP. U guys have jones, lesnar was buuild before the ufc, chuck built the ufc brand but was a non factor in the age of great fighters.



Machida does care about fans u just never read the crap he says in Brazil dude... U think MAchida Checks his Twitter?? CMON you comparing a AMERICAN leaving shit on AMERICAN made Websites not to mention how Young Jon Jones is, and he is into shit like Twitter....

Machida cares more about hmmm Lets seee BRAZILIANS kinda like how Jon JOnes doesn't give a crap about Brazilians and there probably thinking the same shit about our American fighters as ur wondering about Machida...

Hate to break it to you but very few Brazilians like Wandy can speak English or even care about fans in America to keep there Twitter Updated LOL.....

Machida and AS DO CARE and do express there love for there fans all the time, just not in a way that a young American Jon Jones does... And sorry but 95% OF FIGHTERS WANT TO BE A CELEBRITYS..... Because that means your making more money, and More people care about your fight....

IM a little lost on your way of thinking...


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> I think people would call Jones LESS arrogant if he came in with a Tito Ortiz like persona with disrespectful t-shirts and gimmicks, and disrespecting/smack talking every opponent and then beating them down.
> 
> I'm talking real smack talking, not the sound bytes out of context from long interviews, or setup answers for interviewers.


but that is tito, he does not pretend hence his name the h...bad boy. Tito has been tito from day one and has made a career of it. Jones is just getting started and has done things which are not common. Look at all the great fighters right now...gsp,silva,shogun,fedor, cain...they all carry them self differently off camera and on camera. Jones comes off an ass hole but he tried to hide it. Rampage does the samething but he does not hide it and we love him. Evans is a cocky sob but we accept it. Jones just needs to decide and do things without changing or explaining it.If ur going to talk smack talk smack, don't talk smack or do something then try to defend it.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jones is getting a bit big for his boots it's a fact. I don't care how good he is or how many fights he'll win, nearly everything he says pisses someone off.

I'd bet any money he reads MMAForum, which I think many fighters purposely don't do and for good reason. He's very self concious, and he's too in-the-know about his own hype for my liking. The kid is 23 and he copied fight moves off Youtube, he goes on Twitter whenever someone pisses him off, he'll be reading everything little thing about himself and his ego grows by the minute.

I fear this is the shape of things to come, with the Internet and young fighters who may use it heavily, they won't be able to resist reading our bullshit and when they see words 'future champ' or 'next generation' it will go to their head and possibly wipe out any traditional fighting respect, and possibly alter their success as a fighter.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

All i know Jones vs Rampage- prefight/trash talking will be more epic that evans vs page. I will put any money rampage will go street on jones and jones will show his truth colours.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> All i know Jones vs Rampage- prefight/trash talking will be more epic that evans vs page. I will put any money rampage will go street on jones and jones will show his truth colours.


Yeah, I also think Rampage has a great style to counter Jones. Very strong, if it goes to the ground he won't let Jones posture up easily, and a much more experienced striker with much more power. Currently Jones' stand up is nowhere near good enough to hang for long with Rampage or Shogun, and Machida would hit him a lot too. They'd all catch him coming in or out of a clinch.

He'll have a psychological advantage too if he trash talks Jones a bit, if Jones' youth lets it get to his head.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Can you cry anymore? This forum is getting ridiculous with whiners. Oh no, he has an opinion... Get real dude.


UFC_OWNS said:


> only silva and sonnen have done it to my knowledge, i dont really have a problem with this on jones its just a staredown, i just dont like him being too opinionative, comparing himself to silva and being not clear of what his personality really is.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

js9234 said:


> Can you cry anymore? This forum is getting ridiculous with whiners. Oh no, he has an opinion... Get real dude.


how about noone cares that you are on this forum and people have opinions about fighters? just STFU because you rub people the wrong way for no reason its not hard to not be a prick.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Stare downs and smack talk are kindergarden anyways. Fight is in the cage.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> All i know Jones vs Rampage- prefight/trash talking will be more epic that evans vs page. I will put any money rampage will go street on jones and jones will show his truth colours.


I see what you're getting at..... basically deep down, Jon Jones is classless fake. He's hiding his true emotions and should show his true colors and talk about how his next opponent are no match for him and start calling fighters out, talk smack like he was about to go crazy on them - this would make him less arrogant.

And if responds to smack talk during interview questions a(as he typically does) in subtle acknowledgments and responses - with responses 'i'm more focused on the upcoming fight' or whatever, it would further display the arrogance of Jon Jones.

So... to display less arrogance, he should be dropping f bombs and calling out fighters. If Jones wants to display less arrogance, he needs to 'go street.' Maybe he needs Floyd Mayweather to tutor him on how to conduct himself.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Being arrogant and subtle to try and cover up a more brash and true personality, is more arrogant than someone who truly is just arrogant and just acts themselves. If you know what I mean.

None of us actually know the guy though so it's baseless, but there is something about him.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I think Jone Jones is stressed out more than he used to be prior to his other fights.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm confused by all the concern... Don't we just pay to watch these boys fight? It isn't for me to be concerned with ANYTHING they do outside of the octagon. When they PPV starts they are on 'my time' and they need to do work!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone else notice how worked up Jones looked during the staredown. Was breathing really heavy, looked like he was gona go nuts. Cant wait for tonight :thumb02:


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

Rusko said:


> I think Jone Jones is stressed out more than he used to be prior to his other fights.


I agree.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't like him because he's inconsistent. Guys like Chael Sonnen, Tito Ortiz etc are usually assholes while guys like Shogun, Nogueria are usually humble. They don't switch every other day. Jones on the otherhand tries to act like the humble, nice guy at times then all of a sudden he's a dickhead for no reason.

He seems to have a very 'fake' personality.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why was there steam coming out of his ears at the weigh-in staredown?


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

He's been nice through this whole thing. He hasn't been a dick head once. Everyone's out to hang the guy but no one really kows why so they just say "oh, because he's a jerk." I understand people have to hate someone for no reason, actually I don't but whatever, but he's very undeserving of all this blind hatred.


AlphaDawg said:


> I don't like him because he's inconsistent. Guys like Chael Sonnen, Tito Ortiz etc are usually assholes while guys like Shogun, Nogueria are usually humble. They don't switch every other day. Jones on the otherhand tries to *act like the humble, nice guy at times then all of a sudden he's a dickhead for no reason*.
> 
> He seems to have a very 'fake' personality.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No looking at him, whatever lots of guys do that. I was wondering more what was with the breathing like a little kid about to cry.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

As much as i dislike certain aspects of Jon's personality... 
I understand why he does not make eye contact.

It's hard to explain, but it's an urban thing.

I grew up in the bad-lands of Philadelphia.
And that was customary.

You never look someone in the eyes:
- If you have no respect for the person.
- If you do not want any problems.
- Sometimes to show you're the bigger/tougher person.

I used to get yelled at by my teachers.. they used to say: "Look me in the eyes!".

People that grew up in the ghetto, bad-lands, slums of major cities in the US would understand.

You can equate it to the ghetto-limp. I still have a slight limp, even though i have moved to the suburbs since 15.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I love jon jones, but all this hype / the way he has been acting of late reminds me of lebron james.One hell of a talent at what he does but a douche bag outside of work.


LOL dude!
Chill out man, or you gonna have a heart attack or something!
Put thses on:











Maybe you'll see the love!

Too much hatred can hurt your soul!
Peace!

PS:











SM33 said:


> Jones is getting a bit big for his boots it's a fact. I don't care how good he is or how many fights he'll win, nearly everything he says pisses someone off.


Hey, our MMAF fellow member, mr. Marcthegame, said Jones is like LeBron.
Maybe Jones shoud ask LeBron to give him his boots/shoes. I think LeBron's boot size is bigger than Jones'.
Problem solved!



SM33 said:


> *I'd bet any money he reads MMAForum, which I think many fighters purposely don't do and for good reason.*


Yeah! You're so right! 
Some say he even has an account on MMAF. 
His nickname is: limba.
And, everytime someone says something bad about him, he logs on to his MMAF account and starts defending himself against those who hate him and think he's not a nice person.
And he does this every day!

But please, don't tell anyone else!










_PS: rumour has it Machida has an account on MMAF. Wanderlei Silva. Shogun, Fedor and many others.

(sarcasm caps on)_


----------

